# Anna Safroncik, Elisabetta Pellini & others - Le Tre Rose di Eva (2012)



## mcol (11 Apr. 2012)

TV Series...let's start from the beginning, others will follow:thumbup:

*Le Tre Rose Di Eva 1x01 - Anna Safroncik, Elisabetta Pellini, Giorgia Wurth, Lucia Nunez*

1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

RAR 4x1 (86 MB): Deposit Files


Anna Safroncik



 

 

 



19,6 MB - 1'06"

Deposit Files


Elisabetta Pellini



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



23 MB - 1'13"

Deposit Files


Giorgia Wurth



 

 




 

 




 

 



23,5 MB - 1'16"

Deposit Files


Licia Nunez



 

 




 

 



20 MB - 1'04"

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (12 Apr. 2012)

*Le Tre Rose Di Eva 1x02 - Anna Safroncik, Elisabetta Pellini, Giorgia Wurth*

1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

RAR 3x1 (97 MB): Deposit Files


Anna Safroncik



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



48 MB - 2'36"

Deposit Files


Elisabetta Pellini



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



25,3 MB - 1'22"

Deposit Files


Giorgia Wurth



 

 

 




 

 

 



23,6 MB - 1'17"

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (24 Apr. 2012)

*Le Tre Rose Di Eva 1x03 - Anna Safroncik, Elisabetta Pellini, Giorgia Wurth*

1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

RAR 3x1 (54 MB): Deposit Files


Anna Safroncik



 

 

 




 

 

 



19,4 MB - 1'05"

Deposit Files


Elisabetta Pellini



 

 

 




 

 

 



20 MB - 1'06"

Deposit Files


Giorgia Wurth



 

 




 

 

 

15 MB - 46"

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (28 Apr. 2012)

*Le Tre Rose di Eva 1x04 - Anna Safroncik, Giorgia Wurth*

1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

RAR 2x1 (101 MB): Deposit Files


Anna Safroncik



 

 




 

 



29,4 MB - 1'37"

Deposit Files


Giorgia Wurth



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



72,5 MB - 3'54"

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (11 Mai 2012)

*Le Tre Rose di Eva 1x06 - Anna Safroncik, Elisabetta Pellini, Licia Nunez*

1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

RAR 3x1 (64 MB): Deposit Files


Anna Safroncik



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



37 MB - 2'00"

Anna-only: Deposit Files


Elisabetta Pellini



 

 

 



24 MB - 1'17"

Elisabetta-only: Deposit Files


Licia Nunez



 



3,4 MB - 12"


----------



## mcol (22 Mai 2012)

*Le Tre Rose di Eva 1x07 - Anna Safroncik, Giorgia Wurth*

1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

RAR 2x1 (76 MB): Deposit Files


Anna Safroncik



 

 



8,4 MB - 28"


Giorgia Wurth



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



68 MB - 3'31"

Giorgia-only: Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (24 Mai 2012)

*Le Tre Rose di Eva 1x08 - Elisabetta Pellini, Anna Safroncik*

1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

RAR 2x1 (69 MB): Deposit Files


Elisabetta Pellini



 

 




 

 




 

 



53,6 MB - 2'53"

Elisabetta-only: Deposit Files


Anna Safroncik



 




 



15,6 MB - 53"

Anna-only: Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (8 Juni 2012)

*Le Tre Rose di Eva 1x10 - Anna Safroncik, Elisabetta Pellini, Giorgia Wurth*

1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

RAR 3x1 (133 MB): DepositFiles


Anna Safroncik



 

 




 

 



20 MB - 58"

Anna-only: DepositFiles


Elisabetta Pellini



 

 




 

 




 

 



43 MB - 2'01"

Elisabetta-only: DepositFiles


Giorgia Wurth



 

 




 

 



69,7 MB - 3'11"

Giorgia-only: DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (29 Juli 2012)

*Elisabetta Pellini - Le Tre Rose di Eva 1x11-12*



 

 




 

 

 

23,7 MB - 1'14" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

Last one of the series :thx:


----------

